# Ruger American 9mm grips



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I picked up a nice used RAP full sized 9mm today. It still has the stainless barrel, which will have to go back to the mother ship. I was going to change the grip on it to the small one because I planned to put Traction grips or Talon grips on it. The screw that holds the grip in is stripped. The Allen wrench that comes with it can't get a grip on it. Anyone else ever deal with this? It has the medium grip so, I guess it's not a big deal, just never had that happen before.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

If you have a way to cut a "slot" in the screw (Dremel tool w/cut-off wheel) you could use a flat blade screwdriver to remove it.
A better way to deal with it would be not to deal with it yourself. Let Ruger take care of it while they have it in for barrel maintenance. 
Just let them know about the screw and it'll be a done deal.


Sam


----------

